# Which Plow for my 2002 F-350 Super Duty?



## tysonmatc2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Guys, I am new to this site and am looking for some input on buying a new plow for my truck. I am wanting to put the plow on my 2002 F-350 Super Duty Crew Cab Short Box. My current plow setup that I have been running for the past 3 years is a 1983 3/4 ton Chevrolet with a 7'6" blade with home made wings and and E-47 pump. This setup is a tank and has never left me stranded. My plan is to sell the truck and plow in the spring and use that money to buy a new plow for my F-350. Of course I am looking to spend as little as possible, but no more than $4,000 if possible. I work full time and plow on the side, typically doing 8 plow jobs every snowfall and more as they call on heavier snow falls. I am open to V-blade or Straight blade, if Straight blade the wings are a must, they save so much time on parking lots. The plow I was considering is a Snow Dogg either V-plow or 8' blade with wings. Input, suggestions, thoughts??


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

8'6" for sure minimum


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

8 1/2' with wings


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

western wideout although 4k maybe a little close to by the wideout


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I agree with everybody who has said you want an 8.5' plow on a Super Duty. You could get away with an 8' on the older body style, but you won't like it on a SD.


----------



## tysonmatc2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sounds like 8'-6" with wings it is. Do you guys think I will have any issues with my truck being a 6 speed manual? I plow with a manual in my 83' chevy and actually love it, I have the 2 electric switches hooked onto my shifter, I am not sure if this will be a possibility with the newer plows. Thanks again! Thumbs Up


----------



## Shoreline (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a 99 F 250 with the boss power v 8'2" and manual transmission. I also have the handheld controller for it. Takes a bit to get used to but not bad at all. With the F350, I would recommend the 9'2" Boss Power V or Vxt if you could find one used.


----------



## tysonmatc2 (Jan 25, 2011)

What would you think about the Snow Dogg V-plow by Buyers? I can get one of those new not installed for $4,500.


----------



## Shoreline (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't have any experience with the Snow Dogg plows but you typically get what you pay for.


----------



## tysonmatc2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I guess I am not a heavy commercial plower, I do 2 parking lots in town for a business, 3 private vacation home driveways, and then one other private driveway that needs done right away. From a price standpoint is one better off going with a new Snow Dogg for $4,500 or a used Boss for $4,500. That seems to be the going price.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I'd go with new, especially for the amount you plow. Trip edge V's seem to be preffered. Make sure you're truck has the 6k "X" springs on the front. I think manual will be fine. I would have gotten stuck 4-5 times last storm if I didn't have a manual. No rocking back and forth with an auto.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

I would look at a Boss V and then get wings.


----------



## 90w250mm (Dec 3, 2009)

Boss 9'2" VXT


----------



## tysonmatc2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I found a brand new 9'-5" Fisher V-plow that was a Demo for $4,500 does that seem like a good deal?


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

tysonmatc2;1224048 said:


> I found a brand new 9'-5" Fisher V-plow that was a Demo for $4,500 does that seem like a good deal?


That's an awful lot of plow for a few driveways, but Fisher makes a hell of a plow.


----------



## tysonmatc2 (Jan 25, 2011)

That's kind of what I was thinking too, I was thinking an 8'-6" V would be more practical for what I do.... I am in the hopes of being able to find a 8'-6" for closer to $4k if I can find a demo in that come spring.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Make sure your front springs are up to snuff before you mount anything. You want a 5200 FGAWR.


----------



## tysonmatc2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok guys, getting it narrowed down. Here is what I have found let me know what you think? Both are brand new from Dealers.
9'-6" Fisher Painted V Plow $4,699 without shipping (I would have about $100 in fuel going to get it)
8'-6" Fisher Stainless Steel Xtreme V Plow $4,415 Delivered
Both include all wiring and truck mounts.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Personally, I would vote for the 8' 6" plow. It will be a little friendlier to your truck and should be more than enough for what you need. The bigger one will just be a bigger PITA.


----------



## tysonmatc2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Kind of what I was thinking too. My only worry with putting a plow on that truck is getting stuck, but I will just have to be careful I guess.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

tysonmatc2;1226660 said:


> Kind of what I was thinking too. My only worry with putting a plow on that truck is getting stuck, but I will just have to be careful I guess.


You do realize that you've drifted significantly from your original intent here right? You could save a hell of a lot of money going with an 8' 6" straight blade instead of the v-plow.

As far as getting stuck goes, it comes with the territory. Anybody who plows and says they've never been stuck is lying. Oh yea, and hitting things is part of the program too. Excited now?


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Get a 9ft x blade or a 9'6 extreme v in stainless. You won't regret it.


----------



## tysonmatc2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah, I realize I've drifted from the orig. subject. I have been plowing for a few years but have always had a 7'-6" straight blade, just nothing as big and as nice as what I'm looking at doing now. I've decided on the 8'-6" for sure and will then get a set of extension wings, I chose this setup because of the weight difference and price difference between the two.


----------



## tysonmatc2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Installed the plow this weekend by myself, what a pain in the arss. Spent Saturday from 10am-9:30pm and Sunday from 7am to 2:30pm. They forgot to send the mounting bolts for the mounting brackets so I had to come up with those bolts, luckely they were just all Grade 8 1-1/2 bots. I would say the biggest pain was mounting the brackets and bumper back on, wiring was easy.


----------

